# From Australia to America



## jll9483 (Jun 29, 2011)

Hello. I am new to these forums and would love to get help on my journey to America. I have been working in Australia for approximately 5 years and I want to go to America to work. How would I apply for jobs in America in Australia? I understand I can go there on a work visa but I also understand that the job requirements in America are different than the requirements in Australia so does that mean I might not be able to work as my same occupation as I am now? Also, does jobs at grocery stores also sponsor me and if they do, would it be a good idea to get sponsored by a grocery store first and then once I'm in America look for my real job without having to rush? Also, if I am in America on a work visa, am I allowed to have a spouse and get married and if I do find spouse, and I apply for a spouse visa, do I have to go back to Australia or do I get to stay in America? Thank you for all your help.


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

_Grocery store jobs_ would be highly unlikely to support a working visa.


----------



## jll9483 (Jun 29, 2011)

Fatbrit said:


> _Grocery store jobs_ would be highly unlikely to support a working visa.


Why is that? Do you know that for sure?


----------



## x1y2z3 (Mar 17, 2011)

If you are originally from USA why do you need a visa?

what is your line of job? I guess the sites like seek have many listings for US based jobs as well. They are vendor jobs with aussie vendors. I guess search there if you find anything there. If not, you can try the MNCs who can try an over the phone interview provided you have a decent body of work.


----------



## jll9483 (Jun 29, 2011)

I am originally from Australia. I mixed up the 2. So can anyone answer my question about the spouse? Am I allowed to find a spouse in America while I am there on a work visa? Also, the work visa means I can keep staying in America if I keep renewing right?


----------



## x1y2z3 (Mar 17, 2011)

jll9483 said:


> I am originally from Australia. I mixed up the 2. So can anyone answer my question about the spouse? Am I allowed to find a spouse in America while I am there on a work visa? Also, the work visa means I can keep staying in America if I keep renewing right?


There are no legal issues if you marry someone in US while working. However, you need to consult an immigration lawyer after your marriage related to your change in status and steps needed.

You cannot endlessly renew a work visa easily, but depending on your level of education you have a chance of proceeding to an employment based green card while on work visa. I suggest you search wikipedia for green card stages.

However, if you are finding a spouse for immigration only, the immigration office may deny you a residence status.


----------



## jll9483 (Jun 29, 2011)

x1y2z3 said:


> There are no legal issues if you marry someone in US while working. However, you need to consult an immigration lawyer after your marriage related to your change in status and steps needed.
> 
> You cannot endlessly renew a work visa easily, but depending on your level of education you have a chance of proceeding to an employment based green card while on work visa. I suggest you search wikipedia for green card stages.
> 
> However, if you are finding a spouse for immigration only, the immigration office may deny you a residence status.


So If I have enough education (I have a bacheolors in medical laboratory), I can be granted a green card to go there instead of a work visa?


----------



## x1y2z3 (Mar 17, 2011)

there are so many bachelor degree holders ....please read the wikipedia article for green card...


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

I see a couple "gotchas" in your plans.

For the most part, a "work visa" for the US is tied to a specific job where the employer has gone through the process of justifying the need to hire a foreigner. The visa lasts as long as the employment does. If your job goes away for any reason, you have 30 days or so to leave the country (or find another job where the employer can justify hiring a foreigner).

Secondly, the grocery store job doesn't fly for a visa because the minimum requirement for most jobs that can involve sponsorship for a visa is a university degree. To get a visa, you'll most likely have to have a degree in something relevant to the job that is sponsoring you.

Getting a green card depends on what sort of visa you originally entered the US on. On most work visas, it's pretty much up to your employer when you will be eligible to apply for a green card. The big exception is if you play and win the diversity lottery, which may be an option in your case.

If you get married to an American while in the US on a valid work visa, it shouldn't be too difficult to get a green card, however the onus is on you to show that the marriage is valid when the Immigration authorities turn up to check you out. If you get married "too quickly" for comfort, you could find your application being turned down and that can have consequences on any subsequent visa applications.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## jll9483 (Jun 29, 2011)

I am just hoping to have a family in America in the future and that's all. I'm not just trying to come here to find a spouse but I am coming here to work in a different country and experience new places while I work. Also, this might be a silly question but if no employers are hiring then does that mean I can't get a work visa?


----------



## jll9483 (Jun 29, 2011)

Also, can someone be sponsored by a church to receive a green card to America? Also, that green card lottery is confusing me. I've visited the website but it's still on year 2010. When will the 2011 lottery begin and how do I sign up?

How would I get a green card if there is no one hiring foreigners and I don't want to visit but want to stay there permanently?


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Have you done some research on visas and requirements? Here you go -
Types of Visas for Temporary Visitors

2011 lottery is not open to the public yet. It may or may not happen.
Marriage for immigration purpose is immigration fraud and has legal consequences for all parties involved.

You give no information but expect answers. Sorry - BA and grocery store and church can be a lot of things. 

What fuels this desire to move to the US, find a spouse and stay here?


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

jll9483 said:


> I am just hoping to have a family in America in the future and that's all. I'm not just trying to come here to find a spouse but I am coming here to work in a different country and experience new places while I work. Also, this might be a silly question but if no employers are hiring then does that mean I can't get a work visa?


I think there is a sort of "working holiday" visa available to Australians - but it is limited in duration and you are expected to return home at the end of the term. Other than that, there is no way to get a "work visa" on your own. It's the employer who initiates the process for the work visa, so no employer, no visa. (Even on a church related visa, it's the church who acts as "employer" in the visa process.)
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

twostep said:


> You give no information but expect answers. Sorry - BA and grocery store and church can be a lot of things.
> 
> What fuels this desire to move to the US, find a spouse and stay here?


^^^^ THIS ^^^^

Plan seems to involve clutching at each and any straw. And there's nothing concrete yet to suggest a reasonable chance of living and working in the US.


----------



## jll9483 (Jun 29, 2011)

No that is not all. I want to experience a new country. I want to work and eventually make a family there but going there to make a family is not my main purpose. My main purpose is to experience a new country and try working there and meet new people.


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

jll9483 said:


> No that is not all. I want to experience a new country. I want to work and eventually make a family there but going there to make a family is not my main purpose. My main purpose is to experience a new country and try working there and meet new people.


Did you graduate within the last 12 months?


----------



## jll9483 (Jun 29, 2011)

No. I have been working for 5 years.


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

jll9483 said:


> No. I have been working for 5 years.


Rules out the J-1 12 Month Work/Travel US visa for Australians. Pity!


----------



## jll9483 (Jun 29, 2011)

How do I find out if there are any employers that are hiring foreigners? How do I check in Australia? Are work qualifications (medical scientist to be specific) different in America than in Australia?


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

jll9483 said:


> How do I find out if there are any employers that are hiring foreigners? How do I check in Australia? Are work qualifications (medical scientist to be specific) different in America than in Australia?


You apply with any American employers who don't state that it is a precondition that you are already authorised to work in the US. As a guesstimate, this will probably leave you with less than 0.001% of potential employers. I have no idea where recruitment for _medical scientists_ is done. Try Monster to start with.

The job needs to require a 4-year degree, and the employer then needs to sponsor you on a suitable non-immigrant visa. The E3 is probably the most convenient for Australians.

If you're a highly trained technician with a proven track record working in an in-demand field, I'd say you were in with a slim chance. But you state you've been working in retail for 5 years.


----------



## jll9483 (Jun 29, 2011)

Fatbrit said:


> You apply with any American employers who don't state that it is a precondition that you are already authorised to work in the US. As a guesstimate, this will probably leave you with less than 0.001% of potential employers. I have no idea where recruitment for _medical scientists_ is done. Try Monster to start with.
> 
> The job needs to require a 4-year degree, and the employer then needs to sponsor you on a suitable non-immigrant visa. The E3 is probably the most convenient for Australians.
> 
> If you're a highly trained technician with a proven track record working in an in-demand field, I'd say you were in with a slim chance. But you state you've been working in retail for 5 years.


I'm getting upset and my hope is growing thinner and thinner . What if I go to America to study more and then find a job there? Would there be a higher and better chance that I can find a job there that way?

Also, I've searched monster and there seems to be quite a few jobs that I am qualified for. Do I just email them and ask if they can grant me a work visa or is there another way to know if they would do that? There seems to be nothing saying they are/are not accepting foreigners. I would really appreciate someone helping me. Also, what are some good places to get immigration guidance? Immigration lawyers are very expensive but are they necessary? It seems too complicated for me to do all this by myself. Is there another type of service that I can get help from for all this stuff?


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

There is nothing to stop you from applying for jobs you feel yourself to be qualified for, but it's highly unlikely any employer will be willing to hire someone sight unseen and unless you have some very unique skills or experience, no one is likely to want to pay for an interview trip all the way from Australia.

What I did when looking for a job in Europe from the US was to state in my cover letter that I would be traveling in the area "in the near future" and could be available for an interview in person. It's an expensive way to do things as you have to be ready to book a "vacation" trip on fairly short notice once you get some indication of interest.

Going to school in the US is an option, but also expensive, as you will need the resources to pay for your program and your living expenses. Your ability to work while in school is limited, and if you aren't able to find a job on completion of your degree you'll probably have to return home under the terms of your visa. It's not easy for employers to hire a foreigner who needs visa sponsorship, so that's one strike against you in the job hunt.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

jll9483 said:


> I'm getting upset and my hope is growing thinner and thinner . What if I go to America to study more and then find a job there? Would there be a higher and better chance that I can find a job there that way??


Have you read through the stickies at the beginning of the forum? You can study in the US as long as you meet the requirements - you have to be accepted at an institution and part of your visa apploication is proof of funds for tuition/living expenses for the first year and the source of funds for the remaining period; you can work on campus and limited hours only. You may be able to add a year OTP. Unless you find an employer willing and able to sponsor you - you will have to leave within a given period. 



jll9483 said:


> Also, I've searched monster and there seems to be quite a few jobs that I am qualified for. Do I just email them and ask if they can grant me a work visa or is there another way to know if they would do that? There seems to be nothing saying they are/are not accepting foreigners. I would really appreciate someone helping me. Also, what are some good places to get immigration guidance? Immigration lawyers are very expensive but are they necessary? It seems too complicated for me to do all this by myself. Is there another type of service that I can get help from for all this stuff?


As you do not answer questions I have no answers. It does not matter if you are qualified in your eyes for a job or not. Will and can the employer sponsor you is the question. Retail - there is no question - no. Lab rat - if you have worked in a niche high in demand - maybe but not very likely. What is an immigration lawyer supposed to do for you? He cannot change your qualifications or apply for a visa for you. If reading through information provided here and at uscis.gov is too complicated how do you plan to make a successful transition to a different country? 

Basic US visa:
US employer
Employer with subsidiaries in the US
Marriage to US citizen
Investment
Immediate family
Asylum
Diversity Lottery


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

jll9483 said:


> Is there another type of service that I can get help from for all this stuff?


There are plenty who will take your money. Few if any of them of them will deliver the goods, though.


----------



## hutais (Jul 2, 2010)

Where in Australia are you from??? You seem to know very little about the immigration requirements for this country? Are you from a small town?

I am an Aussie living here in the USA and its not as easy as you think it is. Also have you ever been to the USA??
I will put it blunt as a fellow Aussie but if you dont have a good education (ie a degree) you will not have a "better" life here at all. We have it very different in Australia.Working in a grocery store here is the minimum wage. Back home you would earn at least double what they do here.
If you have a professional skill and lots of experience there is some amazing opportunities here otherwise its very hard. Their unemployment rate is nearly 10%!!

Also the unemployed here have no health insurance so be aware of that! Australia has an amazing health system for all compared to here in the USA.


----------



## jll9483 (Jun 29, 2011)

hutais said:


> Where in Australia are you from??? You seem to know very little about the immigration requirements for this country? Are you from a small town?
> 
> I am an Aussie living here in the USA and its not as easy as you think it is. Also have you ever been to the USA??
> I will put it blunt as a fellow Aussie but if you dont have a good education (ie a degree) you will not have a "better" life here at all. We have it very different in Australia.Working in a grocery store here is the minimum wage. Back home you would earn at least double what they do here.
> ...


Hi I would like to know how you got to USA. What visa did you get to go there? I would just like to move to America to experience the different cultures and people there. I don't mind the pay cut in America but I would just like to experience a new country. I would appreciate it if you can tell me what visa/green card you got to America on. Thank you!


----------



## hutais (Jul 2, 2010)

We got here through my husbands Visa an E3. After 3 months here I was able to her also. An E3 is only available to professionals in a specialized field who are employed by a US company. My husband is a Software Engineer with over 20 years experience world wide. I am currently working at home around our kids as a home based business I have started here. We have many Aussie friends here but all are on E3's which again you need to have a degree and be specialized. However in saying that if he were to loose his job and not have another in 10 days we have to leave the US. I have one friend I worked with years back who was desperate to stay here in NY but she could not get a job. She is back in Australia studying and I think she is coming back on a student visa? I live in New York so its very tough to survive her unless you make a good income.It would be very different I suppose else where.





jll9483 said:


> Hi I would like to know how you got to USA. What visa did you get to go there? I would just like to move to America to experience the different cultures and people there. I don't mind the pay cut in America but I would just like to experience a new country. I would appreciate it if you can tell me what visa/green card you got to America on. Thank you!


----------



## jll9483 (Jun 29, 2011)

hutais said:


> We got here through my husbands Visa an E3. After 3 months here I was able to her also. An E3 is only available to professionals in a specialized field who are employed by a US company. My husband is a Software Engineer with over 20 years experience world wide. I am currently working at home around our kids as a home based business I have started here. We have many Aussie friends here but all are on E3's which again you need to have a degree and be specialized. However in saying that if he were to loose his job and not have another in 10 days we have to leave the US. I have one friend I worked with years back who was desperate to stay here in NY but she could not get a job. She is back in Australia studying and I think she is coming back on a student visa? I live in New York so its very tough to survive her unless you make a good income.It would be very different I suppose else where.


What do you mean by "specialized field?" Do you consider a Medical Scientist a specialized field?


----------



## hutais (Jul 2, 2010)

jll9483 said:


> What do you mean by "specialized field?" Do you consider a Medical Scientist a specialized field?


I suggest you refer to this website:

Visas

Should answer all your questions. You need to do a lot of research and job hunting.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

hutais said:


> Also the unemployed here have no health insurance so be aware of that! Australia has an amazing health system for all compared to here in the USA.


You have the option of selecting medical coverage when you file unemployment.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

jll9483 said:


> What do you mean by "specialized field?" Do you consider a Medical Scientist a specialized field?


Medical scientist can be anything from a lobotomist to a genetic lab assistant. With no information to go by this is a dead horse.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

jll9483 said:


> What do you mean by "specialized field?" Do you consider a Medical Scientist a specialized field?


I think the main issue here is that the field of "medical science" isn't recognized in the US as a profession. Normally you'd be a "biologist" or a "physician" or a "physician's assistant" or a "pathologist" or whatever, with the appropriate degree or credential. 

You would need to translate your specialty into US terms - which could be anything from "lab technician" to "research assistant" to "medical researcher."
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## stormgal (Sep 30, 2009)

I'll give you a hint:

without going into too many personal details, the place i work for hires from this organization (and other similar organizations):

Fulbright


----------



## jll9483 (Jun 29, 2011)

I'm sorry. I am a pathologist. Hope that clears some misunderstanding up?


----------



## Whatshisname (Aug 15, 2010)

jll9483 said:


> I'm sorry. I am a pathologist. Hope that clears some misunderstanding up?


I find this thread a little bizarre on the part of the OP. From reading the different posts I find myself wondering if English is a second language for him. And each reply from the OP conveys a degree of desperation and naïveté that you would not expect to see from someone who has a university degree and supposedly has been working as a pathologist for five years. Lots of loose ends on the part of OP that do not seem to be forthcoming.


----------



## stormgal (Sep 30, 2009)

Whatshisname said:


> I find this thread a little bizarre on the part of the OP. From reading the different posts I find myself wondering if English is a second language for him. And each reply from the OP conveys a degree of desperation and naïveté that you would not expect to see from someone who has a university degree and supposedly has been working as a pathologist for five years. Lots of loose ends on the part of OP that do not seem to be forthcoming.



oh no no, there is a big misunderstanding here :tape2:

I only referred the above link to give the OP a general idea of the types of jobs that some company's here recruit for. I don't think he ever said that he was a pathologist - he just answered my post saying he doesn't fit that bill.


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

Whatshisname said:


> I find this thread a little bizarre on the part of the OP.


The thread wanders like a drunken donkey. I'm tempted to close it, but there's always that fascination of watching a train wreck before your very eyes.


----------



## jll9483 (Jun 29, 2011)

Fatbrit said:


> The thread wanders like a drunken donkey. I'm tempted to close it, but there's always that fascination of watching a train wreck before your very eyes.


Wow what a great mod on a forum like this. I'm just trying to get some help and the mod on this forum says something like this. Ridiculous.


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

jll9483 said:


> Wow what a great mod on a forum like this. I'm just trying to get some help and the mod on this forum says something like this. Ridiculous.


Many people have been trying to help.

If you really want help, you need to produce clear information. I want to live and have a family in America suggests you've met someone here and want to stay but are coy about admitting it. I'm a store clerk/pastor/pathologist suggests....er.....you've had a varied career. 

Plenty of people here will still try and help you. But you need to come clean, first.


----------



## carlb (Feb 11, 2011)

Fatbrit said:


> The thread wanders like a drunken donkey. I'm tempted to close it, but there's always that fascination of watching a train wreck before your very eyes.


Bravo!, this could apply to several others on here as well, as "two step" can attest. Sometimes if you call them out, thats all thats needed, and then they suddenly realize they have been had, and disappear. What some of them don't realize, is if you click on their name, then click statistics, you can see all their other posts, even ones they may have on other forums, not just the ones on the America forum, and since they don't always re- read their older posts, they forget what they have said and write contradicting statements that help bury them even deeper. They have no one to blame but themselves, proof read what you write before clicking submit, and ask yourself, does this make sense, or sound like a legitimate question?.or does it make you sound like someone who is just trolling, But personally, I like watching them try to dig themselves out. :fish2:


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

carlb said:


> But personally, I like watching them try to dig themselves out. :fish2:


ah me too, I love it! been following this thread with great interest


----------



## carlb (Feb 11, 2011)

dizzyizzy said:


> ah me too, I love it! been following this thread with great interest


If you like watching people dig themselves out, you'd love the "Not Expat, but travel advice needed" by x1y2z3 on this forum, and his "Pool homes in Vancouver BC" thread on the Canada forum.:rofl:


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

jll9483 said:


> Wow what a great mod on a forum like this. I'm just trying to get some help and the mod on this forum says something like this. Ridiculous.


You are not trying to get help - you want have confirmed what you have worked out for yourself. It is not there. 

You were asked over and over to give some information. No information no answer. First you are a medical scientist - ???, then you worked in retail for fiveyears - ???, then you ask how a church can get a visa - ???, now you are a pathologist. Somebody give me a break - pathology has 100some different jobs. 

Let's put this in plain English even for Aussies and UKs - no information - no answer. And not the answer you want to hear but the one that can be given based upon your information. There are no mouse holes no exceptions no special cases. It is fairly black or white; no grey.


----------

